# F1 2010 mit Speedlink Darkfire Racing Wheel?



## Pommes Schwarz Gelb (8. September 2010)

Habe seit ca. einem Monat das Speedlink Darkfire Racing Wheel Lenkrad, leider wird es offiziell nicht bei F1 2010 unterstützt, kann ich dies trotzdem nutzen, mithilfe eines Patches?


----------



## SchnickNick (8. September 2010)

bloß weil es nich *offiziell* unterstütz wird heist es nicht das es nicht gehen sollte, bzw. man einen patch braucht.


----------



## bleifuß90 (8. September 2010)

normal sollte doch jedes Standard Lenkrad gehn, da ja der Treiber für die Kommunikation mit dem Lenkrad verantworlich ist.


----------

